# AWL Befehle für Eberle PLS508



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, eine vorhande Eberle PLS 508 SPS gegen eine S7 auszutauschen.
Bei dem AWL Programm der Eberle stellen sich mir zu einigen Befehlen Fragen. Vielleicht kennt sich hier ja einer damit aus.
Beispiele:
Für einen Zähler:
L    E4.0
ZV Z1
L ZW 1
= MW2
KLG KW 500
= M72
KLG KW 550
= M73

Was bedeutet KLG genau? Größer als, kleiner als???

Für einen Timer:
L M80
=TE 12
L KW 02
= TWB 12
L KW 100
= TWO 12

Woran erkenne ich, um was für einen Timer es sich handelt, und was bedeuten TWB und TWO genau??

Danke schonmal im voraus.

MfG
Thomas


----------

